# Prayer needed at this time



## Poppy D (Nov 15, 2011)

I was talking to my Mom sunday night about 9 we were talking about thanksgiving  at 11 I get a call from the nursing home saying my Mom has passed away, she had some seizures they said and never came out. This is really hard for me right now. I lost my Dad about 7 years ago. so prayers are needed.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 15, 2011)

Nothing like the love of a Moma ....

so sorry or your loss ...


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, praying for you and your family.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 15, 2011)

You have them from here. I am sorry about your mom! May The Lord give you comfort.


----------



## Gumswamp (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry for the loss of your mother.  My prayers are added also.  This will be my first Thanksgiving & Christmas without mine.   Trust in God to comfort us thru these times and he will not let us down.


----------



## rydert (Nov 15, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## Sargent (Nov 15, 2011)

Prayers sent, Poppy.


----------



## Havana Dude (Nov 15, 2011)

Very sorry for the loss of your Mother. Prayers for you and family.


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 16, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 16, 2011)

Poppy, praying for you and your family in this time of loss..........


----------



## Jasper (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear man. Prayers sent!


----------



## Poppy D (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for all of the prayers we buried her today, the lord allowed us a beautiful break in the weather, mom loved the leaves and she was buried at a smallcountry church in the woods, the leaves were every where a great service. Thank You.


----------



## g-man (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Praying for you.


----------



## marlow77 (Nov 16, 2011)

man o man... your in my prayers!! I have been dealing with a Very sick mom on this end... had stem cell transplant a year and half ago and has beat luekemia so far but that host vs graf dease is kickin her butt.. My family is very close and my mom is the backbone of our family, and one of tthe strongest christian woman i have ever seen.. i try not to think negative at all, i do believe in miracles and that my mom will get better.. sorry to rant on and on, just dont understand God's plan somtimes, and i know thats not for me to try to do, just a lil down i guess.. again im so sorry for ur lose, i cant imagine wat ur goin through but will b prayin for ya...


----------



## Poppy D (Nov 17, 2011)

Marlow my prayers are with you and your family as well. God bless all of you, and thanks for the prayers.


----------



## Gap (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry for your lost. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 20, 2011)

sorry for your loss, thank God for the memories


----------



## sniper22 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss brother. Prayers lfted for you and your family.


----------

